# Wilderness challange



## PPCLI_Robichaud (30 Sep 2005)

Since 2551 PPCLI completed the 45 mile hike for the prarie wilderness challange, are they making a longer one like 55 miles or are they just keeping it capped at 45 miles


----------



## p_imbeault (1 Oct 2005)

I've got no idea, but I do intend to go this. Anyone else hoping to go for the Prairie Region Wilderness Challenge in Grande Cache (I do believe its there again this year)? I haven't heard much about it this year but I hope its still a go.


----------

